# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  what are the common reason behind hair loss among females?

## cureyourhair

what are the common reason behind hair loss among females?

----------


## avenueskapadia

There are various reasons for hair loss in women.If you are notice that your hair is thinning and falling from normal rate then this is the starting of baldness as we see in present situation for both male and female.In case of females there are various factors which are responsible for hair loss 

1.Childbirth:- Due to pregnancy lots of women face such problem due to hormonal changes in body.

2.Changes in birth control:- Due to changing birth control pills body can react by causing the hair to go into an increased shedding mode.

3.Protein deficiency:- Due to protein deficiency hair falls much more because protein is very essential for our body to make new hair cells.

4.Medications:- Due to use of medications for disease cancer,thyroid,HIV etc hair falls out very rapidly.

5.Dandruff or scalp psoriasis:- Not washing hair in proper time and due to infection on scalp hair fall occur.

6.Going through intense emotional or physical stress:- Physical and emotional stress are big reason for hair falling in women.

7.Autoimmune diseases are also responsible for hair loss.

----------


## abhinavbhatt

*I share some cause of hair loss in women:*

Genetics
Childbirth
Nutritional deficiencies
Dandruff
Intense emotional or physical stress
Wearing too-tight hairstyles too often
Heat-styling your hair regularly

----------

